# Pelado ou nu



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Olá! 

Não sei quando usar adjetivo "pelado" e quando "nu" em português brasileiro. Há alguma regra?

Jacinto


----------



## Vanda

Não. Pode usar os dois. Temos até uma música famosa: *Pelado*, *pelado*. *Nu com a mão no bolso*. ...
Nu é mais formal.


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Muito obrigado, senhora Vanda.


----------



## patriota

Imagino que "nu" seja comum somente no contexto da arte (_a modelo posou nua_; vi _quadros de nu artístico_)  e falas formais/técnicas.


----------



## xiskxisk

Em Portugal só se diz nu. Pensei que no Brasil só se usasse o pelado.


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Portanto "pelado" é mais coloquial, mais popular que "nu"?


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

xiskxisk said:


> Em Portugal só se diz nu. Pensei que no Brasil só se usasse o pelado.



Penso que quando estou lendo matérias no internet brasileiro pelado é mais comum que nu.


----------



## patriota

O que viu n*a* Internet brasileir*a* reflete a prática.


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

patriota said:


> O que viu n*a* Internet brasileir*a* reflete a prática.



Desculpe, tenho problema com o gênero da internet


----------



## Calx

_Pelado _é muito mais comum, mas _nu _é preferível em situações formais.


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Obrigado, Calx.


----------



## dangliatica

Exatamente isso! "Pelado" pode ser considerada uma gíria, uma palavra um pouco mais chula, mais popular. 'Nu' e 'nua' são palavras que podem ser usadas de maneira formal e informal.


----------



## Caioveloso

concordo em parte com dangliatica, mas nunca consideraria "pelado" uma gíria, já que esta palavra pode ser facilmente encontrada em qualquer dicionário. Usar essa palavra em ocasiões formais pode soar como falta de respeito à quem se fala, mas ela é preferível em conversas menos formais.


----------



## dangliatica

Caioveloso said:


> concordo em parte com dangliatica, mas nunca consideraria "pelado" uma gíria, já que esta palavra pode ser facilmente encontrada em qualquer dicionário. Usar essa palavra em ocasiões formais pode soar como falta de respeito à quem se fala, mas ela é preferível em conversas menos formais.



caioveloso, tanto no Dicionário Aurélio como no Houaiss, é tido como um termo "familiar".

PELADO - Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
sem roupa; desnudo


----------



## mexerica feliz

dangliatica said:


> caioveloso, tanto no Dicionário Aurélio como no Houaiss, é tido como um termo "familiar".
> 
> PELADO - Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
> sem roupa; desnudo



_Pelado _não é nenhum regionalismo.


----------



## dangliatica

mexerica feliz said:


> _Pelado _não é nenhum regionalismo.




Assim está grafado no Dicionário Houaiss (o grandão) e no Aurélio como "familiar".


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Obrigado, dangliatica.


----------



## reka39

No Brasil, usa-se o adjectivo "pelado" para falar de algo sem pelo? Obrigado.


----------



## dangliatica

reka39 said:


> No Brasil, usa-se o adjectivo "pelado" para falar de algo sem pelo? Obrigado.



Sim, em certos casos(gatos, cachorros). Ou sem pele, como por exemplo,  "tomates pelados", muito comum no mundo culinário.


----------



## gato radioso

Então, podía dizer-se:

1) Não entres agora no quarto, estou pelado!
2) Quando visitei o Vaticano pude ver admiráveis estatuas do século XVI onde o personagem era nu (no pelado).


----------



## Guigo

gato radioso said:


> Então, podía dizer-se:
> 
> 1) Não entres agora no quarto, estou pelado!
> 2) Quando visitei o Vaticano pude ver admiráveis estatuas do século XVI onde o personagem era nu (no pelado).



No Brasil, diríamos:
1. Não entre no quarto agora, estou sem roupa!
2. Quando visitei o Vaticano, pude ver estátuas admiráveis do século XVI, onde as figuras estavam despidas/nuas.


----------



## Casquilho

Isso me lembra a piada que alguém postou aqui no fórum anos atrás, pra explicar as nuances: a sua mãe fica despida, a sua irmã fica nua, e a sua vizinha fica pelada.


----------



## gato radioso

obrigado, Guigo!


----------



## gato radioso

Casquilho said:


> Isso me lembra a piada que alguém postou aqui no fórum anos atrás, pra explicar as nuances: a sua mãe fica despida, a sua irmã fica nua, e a sua vizinha fica pelada.



 Hahaha Casquilho, sou espanhol mas acho que percebi bem as nuances!


----------



## abovethelaws

Jacinto de Varsóvia said:


> Olá!
> 
> Não sei quando usar adjetivo "pelado" e quando "nu" em português brasileiro. Há alguma regra?
> 
> Jacinto


Vi um homem pelado correndo na rua.
Vs
Quero te dar uns beijos no seu corpo nu.


----------

